
This Is What Fish Oil Supplements Actually Do - plessthanpt05
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43jnyp/this-is-what-fish-oil-supplements-actually-do
======
salixrosa
A few years back, I had a job which required me to write up science-sounding
short articles to support my employer's prescription-only supplements. I have
a background in biochemistry, and an absurd desire to do a job the Right Way,
so of course I looked at a lot of research before writing those articles. Some
of what I wrote up was just essentially copy / social media nonsense, but some
of it was also handouts for doctors and talking points for our reps.

It's been a few years, but I remember 1) hating the whole freaking industry,
with it's unwillingness to fund good research, inability to conduct good
research, and willingness to adopt bad research as gospel, and 2) thinking
there could actually be something interesting to DHA.

So every now and then I consider doing fishoil supplements. But then I
remember how absurdly unregulated OTC supplements are, and think about the
issues with commercial fishing, and that's that.

------
oil25
I stay away from fish oil due to concerns about pollutant bio-accumulation in
fatty flesh. My research leads me to believe algae-based EPA/DHA supplements
are much safer, as they're created in a clean, hermetically sealed
environment. However, our bodies are perfectly capable of creating the long-
chain variants from polyunsaturated fats, provided we avoid the standard
Western diet of processed products, which unbalances the omega3-6 ratios and
impedes their desaturation and elongation.

------
snowwindwaves
My landlords son was crippled by arthritis in his teens. He was in a wheel
chair. The doctors and physical therapists in New Zealand tried everything
they could. In the end he could make his symptoms go away and come back
depending on if he took fish oil supplements or not. He went on to sell fish
oil supplements.

------
parliament32
I've tried taking fish oil a few times but the recommended doses seem to keep
giving me nosebleeds. I've tried a few cycles and a few different brands to
confirm, but like clockwork: I supplement fish oil in the morning, and I get a
random nosebleed in the afternoon. When I stop, the nosebleeds stop.

I usually never get nosebleeds so it's a very odd correlation. I've since just
started eating more fatty fish (salmon, mostly) to get my omega lipids up and
that's working out fine, but I'm curious why I have such a bad reaction to
capsule-form fish oil.

